# Modifier un .dmg ou un .exe



## paranormal-wizzzard (27 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Après des recherches je ne parviens pas à trouver s'il est possible de modier une application mac ou windows.

Exemple:

J'ai une application . dmg qui est en anglais et je souhaite la modifier (à usage personnel) pour remplacer le nom des boutons en anglais par du français.

Possible or not possible ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2014)

oullla
le fait que tu poses la question laisse présager de la top galère

car si tu savais non seulement tu ne poserais pas la question , mais tu saurais quels fichiers modifier et comment
(et même en sachant , c'est pas gagné)

et encore moins si l'appli n'est pas nommée


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (27 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> car si tu savais non seulement tu ne poserais pas la question , mais tu saurais quels fichiers modifier et comment



Ca me paraît logique 

Peut importe l'application, je voulais juste savoir si c'était possible ou non histoire de personnaliser à ma guise et me facilité l'utilisation de ces applis.


----------



## Bailed (27 Mai 2014)

Bonjour Paranormal'

Pour les soft mac ou windows c'est le même principe, il faut faire du reverse engenieering. Seulement c'est un processus long, complexe, qui ne mène souvent à peu de choses car une modification hasardeuse peu simplement foutre en l'air un code.

Sous Windows, pour les .exe ResHacker fait office de référence pour décompiler / lire / modifier / recomp' la plus part des ressources.

Sous Mac, je n'ai pas poussé la question, mais il ne me semble pas que ça soit le DMG que l'on veut modifier (qui est uniquement un format d'archivage, comme un ISO, spécifique Mac) mais bien du contenu qu'il possède.

Le processus le plus long est la modification des codes via un éditeur Hexadecimal, mais là encore c'est le bordel.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Ca me paraît logique
> 
> Peut importe l'application, je voulais juste savoir si c'était possible ou non histoire de personnaliser à ma guise et me facilité l'utilisation de ces applis.


bon on va la jouer chtite nenfant

ca va depuis  une appli ultra fermée (pour raisons commercialo juridico securitaire) et faut etre très bon pour faire des modifs

jusqu'à l'autre bout du spectre
par exemple de l'opensource avec donc codes publics ou abandonware avec codes publiés
et là c'est plus transparent
(mais pas forcément facile, mais le collectif joue et aide)

et toutes les nuances entre les deux


----------



## Locke (27 Mai 2014)

Ce n'est généralement pas possible depuis un fichier .dmg ou .exe, car il y a une compilation. De plus si le programme n'est pas prévu dès le départ en multilingue, on ne peut le faire qu'après installation complète du logiciel.

Sous OS X, lorsqu'on ouvre après installation une application avec un clic droit pour voir le Contenu du paquet, dans Contents/Ressources on trouve généralement des dossiers en plusieurs langues du genre English.lproj, etc, et c'est la même chose sous Windows.

Mais, mais, mais, si l'application de base n'a pas été programmée pour être multilingue, ce n'est même pas la peine de faire une copie du dossier English.lproj pour le franciser en French.lproj. Les bidouilleurs avertis le savent, car même en ayant cette possibilité il faut dans ce cas de figure respecter à la lettre près la traduction d'un mot.

Donc, à mon avis passe ton chemin, tu t'engages sur un terrain boueux.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2014)

oui
mais avec des nuances

si ce n'est que pour des modifs dits de " localisation" ( menus boutons voire aide)

si c'est une app commerciale  de grosse boite , vaut mieux passer son chemin

mais
si c'est une "petite appli"
le développeur sera RAVI  d'aider... à être aidé pour  pondre une localisation
(en géneral ils sont en demande car maitrisent qu'une ou quelques langues, et ensuite soit ca se fait par échanges de messages pour la traduction , soit il donne les fichiers en pointant les lignes à modifier et comment)

soit c'est de l'opensource et ou abandonware et une collaboration collective peut se mettre en place


----------



## edd72 (27 Mai 2014)

C'est possible dans certains cas mais bon...

Tu peux dans la plupart des cas éditer le binaire en hexa, si le bainaire est compacté, ce n'est pas possible via éditeur hexa (algo de compression).

On peut aussi désassembler.
Par exemple, voici le binaire (celui dans l'App, contents, MacOS) de PhotoBooth:





On voit qu'on peut jouer avec les textes (en respectant les longueurs, etc. pour limiter les risques d'overflow)

Évidemment, certains programmes vont vérifier leur checksum pour s'assurer qu'ils n'ont pas été modifiés (et refuser de se lancer si c'est le cas -c'est aussi une sécurité-).

Mais bon, si tu pensais à un fichier type TXT contenant la liste des phrases, c'est niet (sauf si prévu par le logiciel pour la localisation).

Et il est vrai que si tu te poses la question, c'est que tu ne sais pas ce qu'est un programme compilé. 
Alors oui c'est faisable, on peut quelques fois se casser les dents dessus, mais ça demande de vraies bases en informatique (je veux dire par là avoir suivi un cursus informatique dans la plupart des cas, cursus qui démarre par l'architecture des machines, le langage assembleur, le processus de compilation...).
Car hacker de cette manière un binaire pour le traduire est quasiment la même compétence que le hacker pour le cracker (contourner le saut dans le code qui va effectuer la vérication du numéro de série ou modifier la fonction pour qu'elle retourne toujours OK).


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (27 Mai 2014)

Merci @edd72

Je pense que je vais abandonner tout de suite alors


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2014)

pas forcément
Quelle appli?

j'ai par le passé contribué à des localisations
les développeurs  manquent d'aide et tu seras sans doute très bien accueilli
( et parfois t'auras des bonus en remerciement,  futurs upgrade offerts , autres applis, code promo etc etc)


----------



## Locke (27 Mai 2014)

Moi je n'ai pas voulu m'aventurer en proposant le bidouillage en hexa, car comme dit *edd72* ça demande de solides connaissances qui ne sont pas à la portée du premier venu.


----------

